# جوال فيرتو آسينت (تي آي) بني , أخو الجديد , ضمان الوكيل



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

جوال فيرتو آسينت (تي آي) بني , أخو الجديد , ضمان الوكيل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....

للبيع (جوال خاص بصديق) ....

فيرتو VERTU ASCENT Ti .... آسنت تي آي ...
أخو الجديد (مشترى قبل أقل من شهر) ...
خال من الخدوش والعيوب الفنية تماما" .....
جلد بني غامق (عودي) ..
ضمان الوكيل (بوتيك فيرتو - الراشد) ...
بكامل أغراضه ومتعلقاته ...

صورة الجوال من الخلف :-
http://i42.tinypic.com/2wlxd15.jpg

مواصفات الجوال على الرابط التالي :-
http://www.vertu.com/en/?

سعر البيع 25000 (خمسة وعشرون ألف ريال) أو أفضل سعر ...

التواصل عبر الخاص ...

الله يرزقنا وياكم من واسع فضله بالحلال (آمين) ....


----------

